# Photo Challenge Voting Poll - April '11 "Water"



## Chris of Arabia (May 6, 2011)

Which is your favourite?


*Note: As always, it is well worth looking all of the images at their          full size, as the thumbnails really don't do some of them all   that          much   justice.*

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB,              but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded  to     the         gallery.

To ensure that voting remains fair only active participating members of              the forum may cast a vote. New members may not be able to   vote       right      away in a challenge due to restrictions that have   been   put  in     place.  If    you cannot vote, but believe that you   should   be  able   to,   feel free  to    send a pm to myself or   another TPF   staff  member.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous              (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the        voting.       Please avoid sharing your opinions about any  specific       photos until    after    the voting has completed and the  winner is       announced.

* Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before      voting.* The photos may not be sorted in the correct order    so   to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of   the   page  and where it says "*Display Options*" ensure you  select    Sorted By:  "*File Name*" Sort Order: "*Ascending*"  and  then   click on  the "*Sort Now*" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your              favourite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please     let    us       know.

The mods/admins of ThePhotoForum.com may decide the winner from the top              five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge  will    be          contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that  the   winner  is          announced. If the winner does not respond to  the PM   within  30  days   they       will not receive their prize and  it will   be put   towards a   future       challenge. If we are unable  to ship   the   intended prize to   the winner  do      to his/her  location we   will   provide another prize of   equal  value. 

The polls will be open for the next fourteen days.

Please note that I am not going to add all of the images into the thread this month, there are just too many of them.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 3, 2011)

As I'm currently away on holiday, announcements are a lttle slow in coming, however here are the winners. As you will see from the poll, we had three submissions with 4 votes each, so I asked the site owners for a casting vote. That done, I can now announce that 

dandaluzphotography is this month's winner with this shot







And in joint runner up spot we have SCastellari with this






and Dusica with this






Well done to all who took part and better luck with the next challenge if you were unsuccessful this time round. A PM will be off to our winner very shortly with prize details.


----------

